# HUGE FIASCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, my worst nightmare came true today. I came home to a busted fence and all of my does ranging from 7weeks to 2 1/2 had been exposed to 3 very happy bucks! We had bred 4 of them a few weeks ago and they are due between march and april but I had 3 does that just kidded 7 weeks ago and I know that the bucks were really following them around and I have a 1 yr. old doe that is just at maybe 1/2 inch under 18 inches at withers that definately they bred her. :veryangry: .I am not sure about any of the others they didn't have any "wetness" and I don't think they had been out that long.So come May I will either have a mountain of babies or be the luckiest goat owner ever,but my luck is they all are preggers :angry: The 7 week old I have is sold to my sister-in-law so hopefully she isnt bred because that would not be good.The bucks didn't even bother looking toward the smaller girls they were mostly focusing on the ones that have just kidded. Which this isnt ideal but its better than a baby getting pregnant at least I may have a chance at not losing one of them due to the fact that they are not able to carry because they are babies themselves.But like I said I have no idea who is exactly bred so put me down for 100 kids being born in May :sigh: Just kidding


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh NO!!!! you could always lute??? Just a thought? I know not everyone likes that idea, but if there are DEFINITLY girls you don't want bred that would be the way to go!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm totally agreeable on the use of Lute in cases like this, when theres does bred that should not be for one reason or another, Lute could be their life saver.

Or you can wait it out for 3 weeks and see if there are any that come into heat and hope that the new moms and the young ones do.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Where would I get the Lute? I am not familiar with this sorry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lutelyse is a hormone given to bring a doe into heat ....given 7-10 after the oops breeding.
vetserve carries it....may be easier though to see if your vet will sell you the doses.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

What are the side affects?


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

And dosage instructions too.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, I had a buck that always escaped & the past 2 springs he made his way in with the girls when their kids were all about 7-10 weeks of age & none of them ever got pregnant (& these are nigerians--year round breeders). We only had the 1 breeding buck at the time so I didn't have to worry about who the sire would have been if they had gotten pregnant.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do not believe there are any side effects -- it will cause the does to go into heat usully within a couple hours/days of when the lut is given. 

As to the dosage - I dont know off top my head


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

2cc's of lute IM. No matter what the size of the doe.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks ya'll ! I will make a decision in the morning after much needed ZZZZZZZZZ's


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree - lute would be my choice in this situation - especially with 3 bucks loose - you would never know who sired what without DNA testing. Good Luck - keep us posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also agree....with lute. :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

